# Bildungsstreik in NRW!



## fabdiem (22. April 2009)

Hey ho Buffed-Community,

wie ihr vielleicht schon irgendwo mitbekommen habt
findet am 17.6. ein Bundesweiter Schulstreik in ganz NRW statt.

Wichtig ist, dass wir nicht gegen unsere Lehrer streiken, sondern gegen das Bildungsministerium.

-	Wir haben es satt in zu großen Klassen unterrichtet zu werden. 
-	Wir haben es satt, dass unser Verhalten als Mensch in 4 „Kopfnoten“ benotet wird.
-	Die Schulzeitverkürzung macht uns enormen Stress, viele der Jüngeren hocken bis spät nachmittags in den kahlen und  
        ungemütlichen Schulen.
-	Außerdem sind wir gegen die Zentralprüfungen, die uns zusätzlichem Leistungsdruck aussetzen.

Versuch doch mal in deiner Klasse und deinem Freundeskreis für den Streik Werbung zu machen. Je mehr Schüler auf die Straße gehen, desto besser sind unsere Aussichten darauf, dass uns die Politiker hören.

ein großes Planungstreffen dafür ist am 24.-26. April in Bochum.

weitere Infos findet ihr hier:  http://bildungsstreik2009.de/ 

mfg der fab


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> -	Wir haben es satt, dass unser Verhalten als Mensch in 4 &#8222;Kopfnoten&#8220; benotet wird.


Was ist denn bitte sehr daran schlimm?


----------



## Falathrim (22. April 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> wie ihr vielleicht schon irgendwo mitbekommen habt
> findet am 17.6. *ein Bundesweiter Schulstreik* in ganz *NRW* statt.


Finde den Fehler -.-



> Wichtig ist, dass wir nicht gegen unsere Lehrer streiken, sondern gegen das Bildungsministerium.
> 
> -	Wir haben es satt in zu großen Klassen unterrichtet zu werden.


Sehr richtig, stimmt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> -	Wir haben es satt, dass unser Verhalten als Mensch in 4 „Kopfnoten“ benotet wird.


Stimmt ebenfalls, da ein einziger Lehrer sich in einer Klasse von 30 Leuten gar nicht um jeden einzelnen Schüler so kümmern kann, dass er sein Verhalten wirklich bewerten kann.



> -	Die Schulzeitverkürzung macht uns enormen Stress, viele der Jüngeren hocken bis spät nachmittags in den kahlen und
> ungemütlichen Schulen.


Vielleicht hättest du hier mal weitere Beispiele nennen können, z.B. dass zusätzlich noch extrem iele Hausaufgaben aufgegeben werden, weshalb kaum Zeit für außerschulische Aktivitäten bleibt, und dass der Leistungsdruck ins unermessliche steigt.


> -	Außerdem sind wir gegen die Zentralprüfungen, die uns zusätzlichem Leistungsdruck aussetzen.


Der einzige Punkt wo ich nicht mit dir übereinstimme....die Zentralprüfungen sind ein Segen, da man sich viel besser vorbereiten kann und man nicht der Willkür der Lehrer ausgesetzt ist...das Problem sind eher unangepasste Unterrichtspläne.



> Versuch doch mal in deiner Klasse und deinem Freundeskreis für den Streik Werbung zu machen. Je mehr Schüler auf die Straße gehen, desto besser sind unsere Aussichten darauf, dass uns die Politiker hören.


Bei uns nicht nötig, Lüneburg (Niedersachsen) ist eine Schulstreikhochburg, wo letztes Jahrf allein 7000 Schüler auf der Straße waren um gegen diese Probleme zu demonstrieren.


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

24.04.09
Schülerstreik vor dem Parlament in Wien
Gebt uns die 5 Schulautonomen Tage wieder!


Machen wir einen Sammelthread draus


----------



## Clamev (22. April 2009)

Vielleicht hättest du hier mal weitere Beispiele nennen können, z.B. dass zusätzlich noch extrem iele Hausaufgaben aufgegeben werden, weshalb kaum Zeit für außerschulische Aktivitäten bleibt, und dass der Leistungsdruck ins unermessliche steigt.
eh ja also dazu sag ich mal nichts als Schüler aus der Diktatur Bayern.
Uns wurde bei nem Schülerstreik vor einiger Zeit ein verschärfter Verweis angedroht falls wir an diesem Tag nicht in der Schule erscheinen sollten.
Das wär mir egal gewesen aber ich bin trotzdem nich hin.Weil ich genau wusste das so ne Knieschuss aktion kommt wie das die Leute Sachen an einer Universität kaputtmachen ._.


----------



## Broesl (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> 24.04.09
> Schülerstreik vor dem Parlament in Wien
> Gebt uns die 5 Schulautonomen Tage wieder!
> 
> ...




Ja, bei uns in OÖ wird in Linz auch gestreikt, zuerst ewig streit zw. lehrer und Ministerin und wer darfs ausbaden ? RICHTIG ... die Schüler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  typisch, aber nicht mit uns !!!


Mfg


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

Broesl schrieb:


> Ja, bei uns in OÖ wird in Linz auch gestreikt, zuerst ewig streit zw. lehrer und Ministerin und wer darfs ausbaden ? RICHTIG ... die Schüler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast es nicht ganz gepeilt

Die Lehrer "leiden" genauso viel unter dem.
Irgendwer muss ja schließlich an solchen Tagen unterrichten.
Unsere Lehrer drängen uns schon fast dorthin.. Wir sollen eine Unterschrift von den Eltern bringen und dann sollen wir dorthin gehen.

Ich hoffe die Politiker sind nicht allzu Assozial.. Warum wollen die uns bloss die 5 Tage klauen.. :s


----------



## Falathrim (22. April 2009)

Clamev schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest du hier mal weitere Beispiele nennen können, z.B. dass zusätzlich noch extrem iele Hausaufgaben aufgegeben werden, weshalb kaum Zeit für außerschulische Aktivitäten bleibt, und dass der Leistungsdruck ins unermessliche steigt.
> eh ja also dazu sag ich mal nichts als Schüler aus der Diktatur Bayern.
> Uns wurde bei nem Schülerstreik vor einiger Zeit ein verschärfter Verweis angedroht falls wir an diesem Tag nicht in der Schule erscheinen sollten.
> Das wär mir egal gewesen aber ich bin trotzdem nich hin.Weil ich genau wusste das so ne Knieschuss aktion kommt wie das die Leute Sachen an einer Universität kaputtmachen ._.


Das wurde uns bereits 2 mal angedroht. BEIDE Male ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht ein einziger Schüler in der Schule geblieben. NIE ist etwas passiert. Ein Schulleiter, der Strafen durchsetzen wollte, ist im Endeffekt strafversetzt worden, weil mehr als 50% (!) der Lehrerschaft an seiner Schule einen Versetzungsantrag gestellt haben, sollte er an der Schule bleiben.

Bei uns wurde dann übrigens von der Kultusministerin ein "Dialog" angeboten, bei welchem sie sich allerdings als untragbar erwiesen hat, da sie ihr absolut lächerliches 10 Punkte-Programm bis auf die Zähne verteidigt hat...ich bin selber sehr aktiv in der Schülervertretung und kenne viele der Leute die nach Hannover gefahren sind persönlich. Deswegen: Nicht abschrecken lassen. Alleine seid ihr schwach, aber gemeinsam seid ihr stark! Wenn die gesamte Schule geht, passiert nichts!


----------



## Broesl (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht ganz gepeilt
> 
> Die Lehrer "leiden" genauso viel unter dem.
> Irgendwer muss ja schließlich an solchen Tagen unterrichten.
> ...



Das is schon klar, dass es die Lehrer auch stört, du weißt aber schon, dass der Vorschlag zur Abschaffung der schulautonomen Tage von den Lehrern bzw. der Lehrergewerkschaft kam oder ? Also von wegen ich peils nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg


----------



## riesentrolli (22. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> [...]Der einzige Punkt wo ich nicht mit dir übereinstimme....die Zentralprüfungen sind ein Segen, da man sich viel besser vorbereiten kann und man nicht der Willkür der Lehrer ausgesetzt ist...das Problem sind eher unangepasste Unterrichtspläne[...]


bist/warst du in der oberstufe? das is alles andere als ein segen. mit besser vorbereiten is nix, weil die lehrer_innen einfach nicht wissen was wir im abi können müssen (beispiel letztes jahr erdkunde: material war n luftbild, lehrer + schüler_innen waren platt, weil die sich im untericht nich damit beschäftigt haben wie damit umzugehen is, aber die zentralabi leute unheimlich viel verlngt haben. würden die kurslehrer_innen die klausuren machen könnt das nich passieren), dazu kommt, dass die vorgaben oft recht uneindeutig sind (beispiel erdkunde dieses jahr. schwerpunkt 2: Entwicklungsbedingungen in Trockenräumen Nordafrikas und Vorderasiens. vorderasien ist kein fest definierter begriff oder geschi dieses jahr: Fiskalische Krise. der begriff wird eigtl von den zentral abi menschen eingeführt. wir ham uns gedanken gemacht was die meinen könnten und hoffen jetz, dass wir das thema einigermaßen abgedeckt haben).
außerdem verlangen die in ziemlich wenig unterrichtszeit ziemlich viel von einem. da wir aber alles abdecken müssen wird alles eher oberflächlich behandelt und wer das tempo nich mithalten kann fällt raus...


----------



## Falathrim (22. April 2009)

Okay, drücken wir es anders aus. Das Zentralabi WÄRE ein Segen, WENN es entsprechend umgesetzt würde. Nur sind die Schüler dem Kultusministerium und den meisten Lehrern so scheissegal, dass es sich zu einem Fluch entwickelt hat, weil, wie von dir angesprochen, viele Lehrer ihren alten, unangepassten Stoff weiter unterrichten.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Okay, drücken wir es anders aus. Das Zentralabi WÄRE ein Segen, WENN es entsprechend umgesetzt würde. Nur sind die Schüler dem Kultusministerium und den meisten Lehrern so scheissegal, dass es sich zu einem Fluch entwickelt hat, weil, wie von dir angesprochen, viele Lehrer ihren alten, unangepassten Stoff weiter unterrichten.


das is imho nich unbedingt das problem sondern halt viel mehr, dass die lehrer_innen einen auf eine prüfung vorbereiten müssen auf die sie keinen einfluss haben, die sie nicht mitgestalten können.


----------



## Falathrim (22. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das is imho nich unbedingt das problem sondern halt viel mehr, dass die lehrer_innen einen auf eine prüfung vorbereiten müssen auf die sie keinen einfluss haben, die sie nicht mitgestalten können.


Doch, indem sie das entsprechende Wissen vermitteln o.0


----------



## neo1986 (22. April 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> Hey ho Buffed-Community,
> 
> wie ihr vielleicht schon irgendwo mitbekommen habt
> findet am 17.6. ein Bundesweiter Schulstreik in ganz NRW statt.
> ...



Absolut war! Wo sind den wider die palzer???? warum kommen wir net auf ein streik?


----------



## riesentrolli (22. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Doch, indem sie das entsprechende Wissen vermitteln o.0


du kannst niemanden 100%ig auf eine von anderen verfasste prüfung vorbereiten.


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

> - Die Schulzeitverkürzung macht uns enormen Stress, viele der Jüngeren hocken bis spät nachmittags in den kahlen und
> ungemütlichen Schulen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht ganz gepeilt
> 
> Die Lehrer "leiden" genauso viel unter dem.
> Irgendwer muss ja schließlich an solchen Tagen unterrichten.
> ...



Die einzigen die Wirklich darunter leiden sind: DIE SCHÜLER!

Denn die Lehrer mussten bisher an schulautonomen Tagen auch arbeiten z.B. Fortbildungen, Konferenzen. Sie bekamen diese sogar bezahlt!
Das heißt die Schulministerin spart sich dadurch, dass nun an diesen unterrichtet werden soll, keinen Cent ein!
Was soll dann Sinn und Zweck dieser Reform sein? Nur dass die Schüler mehr Schule haben?

Auf gut deutsch:
Fortbildungen der Lehrer werden abgeschafft, nur damit die Schüler noch mehr Unterricht haben?
Soll in unserem Bildungssystem wirklich *Quantität vor Qualität* stehen?

Ich glaube, dass ist nicht Sinn und Zweck einer Schulreform, die eigentlich Verbesserungen nach sich ziehen sollte.

Deshalb: Freitag, 24.4.2009 - SCHÜLERSTREIK
Alle Schulbänke sollen leer bleiben!


----------



## LordofDemons (22. April 2009)

warum nicht am 23. 4 da hät ich schule warum den genau einen tag später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> - Wir haben es satt, dass unser Verhalten als Mensch in 4 „Kopfnoten“ benotet wird.


Was sind Kopfnoten? Ich kenn nur 1-6 und die Grades nach britischer Norm.

Edit: Bin mal kurz über die Infoseite geflogen (allzu viele Infos hab ich dennoch nicht gefunden).


			
				Infoseite schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu fordern sie die komplette öffentliche Finanzierung des Bildungssystems ohne Einflussnahme der Wirtschaft und die Abschaffung des Bachelor/Master-Systems in der derzeitigen Form.


Was heisst bitteschön Abschaffung in der derzeitigen Form? Gibts da überhaupt Gegenvorschläge? Das Bachelor/Master-System ist im Prinzip dafür da dass Du Europaweit überall studieren kannst und Dein Abschluss überall akzeptiert wird. Insofern ist der Grundgedanke doch gut (auch wenns an der Ausführung hapert, da stimm ich durchaus zu). Dennoch: Abschaffung fordern ohne Gegenvorschläge zu bringen wird kein europaweites System zum Einsturz bringen...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopfnote


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

was soll der streik bringen? 

die menschen die was ändern können kennen die umstände und sind dafür verantwortlich.

die meisten schüler machen da doch nur mit um n freien tag zu haben.



die schüler die trotz widriger umstände beste ergebnisse erzielen sind doch für unternehmen viel interessanter als die, die nur rumjammern und andere für ihre schlechte noten verantwortlich machen. denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2009)

Ok danke, sowas gabs bei uns nicht. In der Grundschule gabs Zusatzbemerkungen der Lehrer über Verhalten, etc im Zeugnis aber ne effektive Note gabs da nicht und später sowieso nicht ^^


----------



## -Therion- (23. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die schüler die trotz widriger umstände beste ergebnisse erzielen sind doch für unternehmen viel interessanter als die, die nur rumjammern und andere für ihre schlechte noten verantwortlich machen. denkt mal drüber nach.



Gibts von diesen Schülern genug für alle Unternehmen in Deutschland?


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Gibts von diesen Schülern genug für alle Unternehmen in Deutschland?



leider nicht. jammern ist einfacher .. und viele eltern machen es kindern vor.


----------



## pampam (23. April 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Deshalb: Freitag, 24.4.2009 - SCHÜLERSTREIK
> Alle Schulbänke sollen leer bleiben!



Klar... ich hab da ja nur Prüfung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> 24.04.09
> Schülerstreik vor dem Parlament in Wien
> Gebt uns die 5 Schulautonomen Tage wieder!
> 
> ...


werde morgen dabei sein

und alle die es wollten, aber niocht konnten haben/werden heute streiken


----------



## Glance (23. April 2009)

*xD schulstress in NRW >.<*

was soll ich denn da als schüler aus bayern sagen o.O 


macht ne demo weil ihr eure gebäude innen + außen hässlich findet oder weil die klassen zu groß sind.
ABER BITTE erzählt mir net ihr hättet leistungsdruck.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

Ich bin Schweizer und habe wohl nicht mit NRW zu tun (was heisst Nrw???).

Ausserdem bin ich zufrieden mit meiner Schule (im grossem ganzen). unsere Klasse besteht jetzt aus 13 Schülern. Nunja, wir sind jezz im letztem Jahr und waren früher 21.

Der Lehrer gibt sich Mühe, uns alle richtig einzuschätzen und er macht seine Arbtei nicht schlecht (obwohl er schlecht in Mathe is^^).

Viel Glück ihr Völker im Norden^^


----------



## -Therion- (23. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> unsere Klasse besteht jetzt aus 13 Schülern.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ähm wie bitte da entgleist mir das Gesicht!

13 Schüler!!!

So hat ein Schulsystem auszusehen und nicht wie Massentierhaltung mit 30 oder mehr Schülern.

@sympathisant 
Wie alt bist du? 50? Es wird nicht gejammert sondern gehandelt siehe Streik. Aber du als Paradebeispiel des deutschen Michels jammerst rum das die Schüler doch nur nen Tag frei haben wollen. Bist wohl neidisch?


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



darf man bestimmte ansichten nur in nem bestimmten alter haben? ziemlich weit daneben getippt.

ganz ehrlich: wenns ums lernen geht, wieso lernt ihr (ich nehme an du gehörst dazu) dann nicht? geht in die schule. macht son streik am wochenende. aber wahrscheinlich kommt dann keiner. weils eben doch nur ums organisierte schwänzen geht. ich habs in berlin erlebt. wenn man die 14jährigen gefragt haben, wieso sie gerade auf der strasse sind, gab es genug die darauf nicht mal antworten konnten. aber hauptsache die sau rauslassen ..  macht mal. ich hab meinen abschluss.

wenn man wirklich was ändern will sollte man sich politisch organisieren. aber das müsste man ja in der freizeit machen. und so wichtig ist es dann doch nicht ... oder?


----------



## -Therion- (23. April 2009)

Achso ein Streik ist nicht politisch organisiert?
Was sollen die Schüler machen, ne Partei gründen, den Politikern in den Hintern kriechen (Lobbyarbeit)? Was stellst du dir unter "Politisch organisieren" vor?
Und weil du in Berlin nen 14 Jährigen gefragt hast oder vielleicht nur nen Bericht im Fernsehen mitbekommen hast sind alle Schüler die streiken Schwänzer?

Deiner Ansicht nach würden Arbeitnehmer auch nur streiken um sich nen Lenz zu machen.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (23. April 2009)

wär mir ziemlich neu, dass schüler streiken dürfen


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

sicherlich gibt es n paar die sich und den streik organisieren.

und jepp. es gibt bei allen parteien jugendorganisationen. die mitarbeit dort ist meiner meinung nach wesentlich sinnvoller und aussichtsreicher.


das mit den arbeitnehmern ist was anderes. das ist historisch gewachsen. man hat gestreikt um den fabrikbesitzer zu schädigen und so seine forderungen durchzusetzen.

wenn schüler streiken wird genau wer geschädigt? 

die lehrer? die politiker? die eltern? 

mir fällt da nur eine gruppe ein: die schüler.

aber wie geschrieben: macht mal und sicherlich wird alles besser. besonders wenn man nebenbei noch randaliert ... (das war auf berlin bezogen)


wenn nur 10% der streikenden in die jugendverbände der parteien gehen und dort ihre forderungen stellen, wird sich erst die jugendorganisation und dann die partei damit auseinandersetzen müssen ... hat meiner ansicht nach mehr aussicht auf erfolg.


um auf die arbeitnehmer zurückzukommen: ich halte da auch streiks für relativ sinnlos. inzwischen haben die meisten konzerne soviel geld, dass ihnen monatelange streiks nicht weh tun. hier kann man alleine am image einer firma kratzen. aber ob das sinnvoll wenn man deren produkte herstellt, die man verkaufen will ...


----------



## Pymonte (23. April 2009)

hab mich in letzter Zeit auch öfter mit einem Kommilitonen aus NRW unterhalten und er sagt auch, das NRW ein miserables Bildungssystem hatte. Aber das ist eben auch nur so, weil mal wieder alles nur regional oder kommunal geregelt wird, statt bundesweit. Das Schulsystem in Deutschland ist manchmal echt fürn ... ihr wisst wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Studium merkt man erstmal, was für Mist einem erzählt wurde oder wie Lehrer etwas falsch vermitteln. Unwissenheit zieht durch die Reihen und Lehrer (ich meine damit besondere Exemplare, nicht alle Lehrer... ich persönlich kenne solche Fälle nicht, aber viele Leute im Matrikel kennen die Probleme) vermitteln wissentlich falsches "Wissen"/kein Wissen (Kommilitonen kennt keine Thermodynamik, da der Chemielehrer es nicht konnte und daher einfach nicht unterrichtet hat). Sowas ist einfach nur hinderlich. Aber leider Gang und Gebe. Ist später im Studium auch so: hat man einen guten Forschungsansatz, würde aber gegen die amtierende Lehrmeinung des Profs/der Fakultät "verstoßen", werden einem auch Steine in den Weg gelegt. Das ist immer ein Rückschritt für die Menschheit.

Daher viel Erfolg bei eurem Streik.


----------



## -Therion- (23. April 2009)

Achja weil diese Jugendorganisationen auch so einen großen Einfluss auf die Parteien haben. Eher werden die Leute dort korrumpiert und nehmen die Meinung der Führung an. Denn Kritik hört man innerhalb solcher Organisationen eher ungern.

Es geht nicht drum irgendjemanden zu schädigen, sondern um die allgemeine Aufmerksamkeit auf die Misstände zu lenken.

Und Schülerstreiks im gleichen Atemzug mit Randale zu nennen erinnert mich irgendwie an Heiligendamm und die G20 Proteste in London. Panikmache und Provokation von staatlicher Seite um von den eigentlichen Probleme abzulenken. Sie heißen nicht zufällig Schäuble mit Nachnamen?

Und wie sinnlos Streiks sind sah man ja anhand der Lokführer oder Müllmännerstreiks.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. April 2009)

ab in die PARTEI! lernt hierarchie und unsere wunderbare parlamentarische demokratie kennen!


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Achja weil diese Jugendorganisationen auch so einen großen Einfluss auf die Parteien haben. Eher werden die Leute dort korrumpiert und nehmen die Meinung der Führung an. Denn Kritik hört man innerhalb solcher Organisationen eher ungern.



bei einem einzelnen kann ich mir das vorstellen. aber geht zu hundert da hin und lasst euch nicht mundtot machen.



-Therion- schrieb:


> Es geht nicht drum irgendjemanden zu schädigen, sondern um die allgemeine Aufmerksamkeit auf die Misstände zu lenken.



das werdet ihr schaffen. sicherlich. und dann? drei tage später denkt keiner mehr dran .. 



-Therion- schrieb:


> Und Schülerstreiks im gleichen Atemzug mit Randale zu nennen erinnert mich irgendwie an Heiligendamm und die G20 Proteste in London. Panikmache und Provokation von staatlicher Seite um von den eigentlichen Probleme abzulenken.



_20 Minuten Chaos - Krawalle bei Schülerstreik in Berlin

    Bei dem Schülerstreik in Berlin ist es am Mittwoch zu Krawallen gekommen. Rund 1.000 Schüler und Vermummte stürmten die Humboldt-Universität. Innerhalb von 20 Minuten hinterließen sie eine Spur der Verwüstung.

    Die Randalierer entleerten Feuerlöscher, warfen Möbel und Bücher aus den Fenstern, selbst vor einer Ausstellung zur Reichspogromnacht machten sie keinen Halt. Die Polizei schritt nicht sofort ein, damit die Lage nicht noch weiter außer Kontrolle gerät._

hab ich zufällig mitbekommen. wie oben geschrieben war das auch ausdrücklich auf berlin bezogen. nicht auf euren streik.




-Therion- schrieb:


> Sie heißen nicht zufällig Schäuble mit Nachnamen?



und wieder daneben.



-Therion- schrieb:


> Und wie sinnlos Streiks sind sah man ja anhand der Lokführer oder Müllmännerstreiks.



oke. da muss ich dir dann recht geben.


----------



## nemø (23. April 2009)

wir hatten in der grundschule auch 13 schüler in der klasse, davon 3 integrativ mit extra lehrer!
Das war ahmmer gechillt, unsere lehrerin musste einem in der 3 zwar immer noch sachen mit äpfeln erklären aber der war auch in der ersten schon mal sitzen geblieben xD


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

sympathisant:

Natürlich, weil sich die Jugend so wunderbar mit en Parteien heute identifizieren kann. Mit all diesen volksfremden Vollidioten von Toppolitikern in der Hochpolitik, die nur noch an der Macht sind, weil 40% der Deutschen (Die zum Großteil bereits das Greisenalter erreicht haben) aus purer Gewohnheit noch zuer Wahl gehen und ihr Kreuzchen bei der jeweiligen Lieblingspartei aus der 50ern machen, oder weil sie das Grundsatzprogramm wählen, obwohl das keinen mehr interessiert. 

Woran liegt es denn, dass die Jugend keinen blassen Schimmer von Politik hat? Ist das UNSERE Schuld? Liegt es an UNS, dass wir (ich spreche jetzt von der Allgemeinheit) bei Politik die Augen verdrehen, auf entsprechenden Web 2.0-Seiten "unpolitisch" angeben, im miserablen, unaktuellen Politikunterricht in der Schule fast einschlafen und auf die bösen, bösen Politiker schimpfen? Sind die Menschen, die Gymnasiasten, die Schulabgänger, die Azubis, die Studenten dumm, weil sie in der Humboldt-Uni randaliert haben? Oder suchen sie/wir vielleicht einfach einen Weg, unsere Wut, unsere Angst, die Perspektivenlosigkeit, die Führungslosigkeit auszudrücken? Das Bildungssystem droht seit Jahren, uns zu erdrücken, und anstatt die Fehler bei sich zu suchen, lasten die Politiker uns immer mehr und mehr Leistungsdruck auf. Kommt mal wieder eine schlechte PISA-Studie, sind WIR die Sündenböcke, die faulen Kinder, die dauernd die Schule schwänzen. Nicht die Lehrer, die versäumen uns elementare Kenntnisse über die Umwelt zu vermitteln? Nicht das Bildungssystem, das immer mehr zusammenrückt, den Stoff aus 13 Jahren in 12 Jahren durchbringen soll?

Ich zitiere mal das Niedersächsische Schulgesetz, §2, zum Lehrauftrag der Schule:



> § 2
> Bildungsauftrag der Schule
> 
> (1) Die Schule soll im Anschluss an die vorschulische Erziehung die Persönlichkeit der Schülerinnen und Schüler auf der Grundlage des Christentums, des europäischen Humanismus und der Ideen der liberalen, demokratischen und sozialen Freiheitsbewegungen weiterentwickeln. Erziehung und Unterricht müssen dem Grundgesetz für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland und der Niedersächsischen Verfassung entsprechen; die Schule hat die Wertvorstellungen zu vermitteln, die diesen Verfassungen zugrunde liegen.
> ...


Quelle: http://www.schure.de/nschg/nschg/nschg1.htm

Da steht nicht viel über Physik, Chemie, Mathe, Englisch usw. Diese Dinge sind ZWEITRANGIG. Doch WAS genau lernen wir in der Schule, wenn kaum einer dieser Punkte auch nur annähernd ausgefüllt wird?

DESWEGEN: Auf die Straße gehen, auf uns AUFMERKSAM machen, VERSUCHEN etwas zu ändern!


----------



## -Therion- (23. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> 20 Minuten Chaos - Krawalle bei Schülerstreik in Berlin



http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article976...wuestungen.html

liest sich etwas differenzierter als "20 Minuten Chaos"

Und würdest du eine Zeitung kaufen wo drauf steht "Schüler protestieren für Verbesserung des Bildungssystems" Das ist ja so *gähn*


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13 Schüler... da wär mir definitiv die Klasse viel zu leer.Mind. 18 sollten es sein. mehr als 25 aber auch nicht. Wir sind derzeit 22 Schüler... bisschen stressig für den lehrer aber sonst ne super klasse =)


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Freu mich schon total auf morgen.. Es haben sich so viele angekündigt vor das Parlament zu kommen.

Wird Geil! Hoffe wir können uns auch durchsetzen


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 13 Schüler... da wär mir definitiv die Klasse viel zu leer.Mind. 18 sollten es sein. mehr als 25 aber auch nicht. Wir sind derzeit 22 Schüler... bisschen stressig für den lehrer aber sonst ne super klasse =)


Zwischen 10 und 15 Leuten sind die perfekten Lerngruppen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. April 2009)

Wünsche euch dabei viel Erfolg und hoffe, dass ihr für euer Bundesland was erreichen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bundesweite Änderungen könnt ihr wohl nicht erwarten, aber zumindest kommunale/regionale!

Hier in BaWü gabs sowas nie, zumindest hab ich davon nix mitbekommen. 
Naja, Abi 09 und endlich weg von dem Dreck -.-


----------



## Xondor (23. April 2009)

Die breite Masse der Schüler, von denen man in den medien zu hören bekommt (begünstigt durch den Umstand, dass die coolen, jungen Radiosender gerne die Schülervertreter, oder wie sie heißen, einen Trichter an den Mund halten) verhält sich wie ein Baby, dass sich für den Schnuller entscheidet, anstatt eine bezahlte Ausbildung ind er Zukunft zu wählen, weil es so hohe Sachen noch nicht versteht.
Die Lehrer hingegen nehmen die eigentliche Stufe der Schüler ein...sie sind die pupertierenden Kinder, die dem Druck der Gesellschaft nicht gewachsen sind.


Für beide gilt: erwachsen werden und aus den richtigen Gründen Streiken. Aber nicht wegen 2 Arbeitstagen mehr und den 4 Stunden, die dadurch in der Woche noch zusätzlich an "Vorbereitungszeit" dazu kommen und auch nicht wegen 3 freien Tagen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. April 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Die breite Masse der Schüler, von denen man in den medien zu hören bekommt (begünstigt durch den Umstand, dass die coolen, jungen Radiosender gerne die Schülervertreter, oder wie sie heißen, einen Trichter an den Mund halten) verhält sich wie ein Baby, dass sich für den Schnuller entscheidet, anstatt eine bezahlte Ausbildung ind er Zukunft zu wählen, weil es so hohe Sachen noch nicht versteht.
> Die Lehrer hingegen nehmen die eigentliche Stufe der Schüler ein...sie sind die pupertierenden Kinder, die dem Druck der Gesellschaft nicht gewachsen sind.
> 
> 
> Für beide gilt: erwachsen werden und aus den richtigen Gründen Streiken. Aber nicht wegen 2 Arbeitstagen mehr und den 4 Stunden, die dadurch in der Woche noch zusätzlich an "Vorbereitungszeit" dazu kommen und auch nicht wegen 3 freien Tagen.



Benutz beim nächsten mal Metaphern, die auch Sinn ergeben...selten so ne gequirlte [...] gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Tja...blöderweise für dich bringt der Schnuller dem Kind innerhalb der nächsten 16-20 Jahre deutlich mehr, von daher ist es längerfristig die bessere Entscheidung.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

Also nochmal... wir sind JEZZ 13 Schüler. Ich befinde mich in der 9. Klasse in der Schweiz. Ich bin seit der 7. Klasse in meiner jetzigen Klasse. Während der Zeit 

-hat einer seine Lehrstelle nach der 8.en angefangen (er konnte es, weil es schon die 9. war...)
-ist eine andere in die niedrige Stufe gewechselt (sie hatte Lehrstelle schon und brauchte den Abschluss auf unserem Niveau nicht. Bzw: Ich bin Sekundarschüler^^)
- sind 6 auch runtergewechselt in die Realstufe (sie waren "zuschlecht") 

*also vor 2 jahren waren wir noch 21.* Unglaublich wieviele Schüler das heutige Schulsystem rausgesiebt hat.

---------------------------

Jezz noch zur Struktur. Man hat 5 Jahre Grundschule. Ab der 5. folgt der Eintritt in:
- Realschule: Für die "schlechten" Schüler mit schlechten Noten. Also unter ne 4 (also unter ne 3 be euch...)
- Sekundarschule: Für die Schüler mit einer 4 bis 5 im Zeugnis(In Deutschland wärs wohl ne 3-2)
- Bezirksschule: Dorthin kommen die klugen Schüler mit der 5 und besser (also 2 und besser)

Ich war selber und der Bezirksschule. Ohne lernen fällt man runter, sag ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da musste dynamisch sein und wirklich die Vokabeln pauken.
Die Sekundar sollte man schaffen, wenn man keine speziellen Umstände hat, wie z.B. man ist Ausländer und kann die Sprache noch nicht so richtig.
In der Real kommt auch der doofste Schüler durch, wenn er das macht, was der Lehrer will.

Hinzu gibt es noch eine Sonderschule. Diese ist für Menschen da, die echte Probleme mit lernen haben, bzw. in den normalen Stufen einfach nicht mithalten können, oder schlicht einfach nur "behindert" sind.

Dies gilt für den Kanton Aargau in der Schweiz.

Danke fürs lesen. Ich hab schon wieder viel zu viel preisgegeben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich wohne in einem Dorf mit gerade mal 750 Einwohnern... Ab der 5.en Klasse vereinen sich die Klassen mit den Nachbardörfen (weil es einfach so wenig Kinder hat, bei uns im Kaff^^).
Die Schulen hier drohen zu schliessen, weil sie einfach kein Gelt verdient. Es wurde eine Schulvereinigung ins Leben gerufen vor einiger Zeit, welche eben die Schüler aus den Nachbardörfen auch noch aufnimmt. Unsere Rektorin versteht ihr Arbeit, und sie tut sie vorzüglich. Aber sie sagt immer wieder, dass die Schulen bald geschlossen werden müssen.

Die Lehrer haben auch Probleme. Unser Lehrer würde sich über kleinere Klassen freuen. Er sagt selber, dass er eine schier unüberwindbare Aufgabe gestellt bekommen hat mit dem heutigen Schulsystem.


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> - sind 6 auch runtergewechselt in die Realstufe (sie waren "zuschlecht")
> 
> - Realschule: Für die "schlechten" Schüler mit schlechten Noten. Also unter ne 4 (also unter ne 3 be euch...)
> - Sekundarschule: Für die Schüler mit einer 4 bis 5 im Zeugnis


Also ich würde ja nicht sagen, dass Realschüler "schlechte" Schüler sind. Vielleicht ist das ja im Kt Bern anders, aber Realschüler sind doch nicht nur unter einer 4? Wenn du in der Primarschule eine 4 hattest, kommt man doch nicht in die Sekundarschule?

Und Sekundarschule... da sollte man in der Primarschule min. eine 5 haben (im Durchschnitt).

Achja ich bin in der Sekundarschule.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

Na bei uns... in die Sek kommt man mit einer 4 nicht, aber wenn du über der 4 bist schon^^kommt dann auch auf die Fächer und der jeweiligen Schüler drauf an.

Und das man in der Prim eine 5 haben muss* , is bei uns ned so. Ich hatte eine 5 im Schnitt und bin in die Bezirksschule gegangen.


----------



## Bratiboy (23. April 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> Hey ho Buffed-Community,
> 
> wie ihr vielleicht schon irgendwo mitbekommen habt
> findet am 17.6. ein *Bundesweiter* Schulstreik in ganz *NRW* statt.
> ...



Wenn ich mir deinen Post so angucke, glaube ich eher du solltest mal ein bisschen öfter in die Schule gehen.
Genau genommen ist die Bezeichnung Streik sowieso falsch.


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Bratiboy und du solltest lernen, den ganzen Thread zu lesen, dafür musst du nicht mal in die Schule gehen. 

Und die Bezeichnung Streik ist nicht falsch. Zwar können Schüler lautGesetz nicht streiken, aber dieser Streik ist eine Provokation und hat dementsprechend auch die Bezeichnung. Ein Streik ist dann, wenn die Streikenden sagen dass es ein Streik ist, nicht wenn ein paar verkalkte Politiker das in ihrem Bürokratiegesetzbuch festlegen.


----------



## sympathisant (24. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> sympathisant:
> 
> Natürlich, weil sich die Jugend so wunderbar mit en Parteien heute identifizieren kann. Mit all diesen volksfremden Vollidioten von Toppolitikern in der Hochpolitik, die nur noch an der Macht sind, weil 40% der Deutschen (Die zum Großteil bereits das Greisenalter erreicht haben) aus purer Gewohnheit noch zuer Wahl gehen und ihr Kreuzchen bei der jeweiligen Lieblingspartei aus der 50ern machen, oder weil sie das Grundsatzprogramm wählen, obwohl das keinen mehr interessiert.
> 
> ...



nicht aufregen. ist schlecht für das herz. ;-)

mit dem ersten teil hast du ja fast recht. klar haben die da oben keine ahnung von der wirklichkeit. und das betrifft nicht nur die schulen. 

wenn man was ändern will dann sollte man sich gedanken machen wie man was ändern kann. klingt natürlich cool: wir streiken. sorry, wenn die politiker das überhaupt mitbekommen, dann lachen sie euch aus.

und wenn beim streik was schief läuft (randale), dann habt ihr auch noch den grossteil der bevölkerung gegen euch. geht doch mal mit meinetwegen 50 leuten zu einer veranstaltung einer jugendgruppe einer partei. macht die leute da mit argumenten nieder. und das nicht nur einmal .. sondern ein ganzes jahr lang. ist mehr aufwand als mal laut pöbelnd durch die stadt zu rennen. dafür sind die erfolgschancen wesentlich höher. nutzt das system für euch. das ist clever.

rumschreien kann jeder.


mit dem bildungsauftrag hast du wieder recht. Heraklit hat dazu vor 2500 Jahren das Entscheidende gesagt: _Lernen bedeutet nicht_, _Fässer zu füllen_, _sondern Fackeln zu entzünden_.

aber ganz ehrlich es ist völlig egal ob 20 oder 10 schüler in einer klasse sind. wenn die schüler null bock auf lernen, schule und ausbildung haben, dann kann man nicht das schulsystem dafür verantwortlich machen. und es liegt bei jedem einzelnen ob er lernen will oder nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> aber ganz ehrlich es ist völlig egal ob 20 oder 10 schüler in einer klasse sind. wenn die schüler null bock auf lernen, schule und ausbildung haben, dann kann man nicht das schulsystem dafür verantwortlich machen. und es liegt bei jedem einzelnen ob er lernen will oder nicht.



Aber bei nur 10 Schülern in einer Klasse ist der Wille zu lernen sehr viel höher als bei 30+ weil man eben auch direkt mitmachen kann, es wird sich um einen gekümmert, bei 30+ Schülern verschwindet man viel zu schnell in der Menge, man kann sein Potential nicht ausnutzen und es wird langweilig....


----------



## -Therion- (24. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn man was ändern will dann sollte man sich gedanken machen wie man was ändern kann. klingt natürlich cool: wir streiken. sorry, wenn die politiker das überhaupt mitbekommen, dann lachen sie euch aus.



Meine Fresse gehts noch ignorranter guck auf die Website da stehen die Forderungen und für diese wurden sich Gedanken gemacht.
Und kannst du mal aufhören Streik und Pöbelei zu vermischen. 
Und schau dir doch die geleckten "Führungspersonen" der Jugendorganisationen an! Für Kritik darfste Plakate kleben.
Schau dir doch mal an was mit der Gabriele Pauli gemacht wurde und glaubst du dann immer noch das solch minderjährige Frischlinge wie diese Schüler auch nur 1 Sekunde beachtet werden auf solchen Veranstaltungen?


----------



## sympathisant (24. April 2009)

@Selor Kiith: mhhh. klar kann der lehrer dann jedem einzelnen schüler alles nochmal vorkauen. aber das meinte ich anfangs: was spricht dagegen den stoff aus der schule mitzunehmen, sich damit zu beschäftigen und ggf. mit freunden zu lernen, weiterzudenken und hinterher mit seinem angeeigneten wissen gut dazustehen.

trotz suboptimaler umstände gute ergebnisse erzielen. das kann man auch in der schule lernen und das ist was fürs leben.

@-Therion-: die streikenden in berlin haben das vermischt, nicht ich. bin gespannt wie es bei euch läuft. und ja, ich glaube wenn sich eine gruppe auf sone veranstaltung begibt und da regelmässig diskutiert werden sie beachtet. und vielleicht ist die csu nicht die richtige partei für pauli gewesen? aber wie oben schon geschrieben: streikt, seid friedlich und wundert euch nicht, wenn sich nix ändert ...


----------



## -Therion- (24. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> @Selor Kiith: mhhh. klar kann der lehrer dann jedem einzelnen schüler alles nochmal vorkauen. aber das meinte ich anfangs: was spricht dagegen den stoff aus der schule mitzunehmen, sich damit zu beschäftigen und ggf. mit freunden zu lernen, weiterzudenken und hinterher mit seinem angeeigneten wissen gut dazustehen.
> 
> trotz suboptimaler umstände gute ergebnisse erzielen. das kann man auch in der schule lernen und das ist was fürs leben.



Warum kann man nicht während man unter suboptimalen Verhältnissen lernt einen Bruchteil seiner Zeit dafür aufwenden um gegen diese suboptimalen Zustände anzugehen? Warum sollte man solche Zustände hinnehmen?

Völlig verquere Logik. 
Ich sag doch auch nicht zu streikenden Arbeitern die mehr Geld fordern, seid doch froh das ihr sowenig Geld habt dann lernt ihr wenigstens wie man sparsam ist.


----------



## sympathisant (24. April 2009)

hört doch auf euch mit arbeitern zu vergleichen. arbeitet erst mal ... 

der arbeiter ist evtl. auf mehr geld angewiesen, weil er familie zu ernähren hat. er hat wenig andere möglichkeiten zu mehr geld zu kommen.


ob ihr mehr lernt oder nicht hängt in erster linie von jedem einzelnen ab. zeig mir einen der mehr lernen will und es nicht kann weil die lehrer ihn nicht lassen oder das system ihm das unmöglich macht. meine erfahrungen sind anders. wenn die lehrer mitbekommen, dass jemand willens ist zu lernen, dann bekommt er jede förderung die er braucht.


----------



## -Therion- (24. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hört doch auf euch mit arbeitern zu vergleichen. arbeitet erst mal ...
> 
> der arbeiter ist evtl. auf mehr geld angewiesen, weil er familie zu ernähren hat. er hat wenig andere möglichkeiten zu mehr geld zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Oh man wieder das Klischee der faulen Jugend. Wie verknöchert muss man sein das man gegen Streiks zur Verbesserung der Lernbedingungen ist nur weil man die Erfahrung gemacht hat das viele Schüler keinen Bock auf Schule haben.

Versuch mal als Kind von arbeitslosen Eltern aufs Abitur hinzuarbeiten.

apropos "arbeitet erstmal" du scheinst ja auch grad fleißig am arbeiten zu sein da du ja hier zu normalen Arbeitzeiten schreibst.
Und wenn du dich fragst warum ich auch in den normalen Arbeitszeiten schreiben kann, tja ich habe gelernt (in Gymnasialklassen mit über 30 Schülern) gearbeitet und kann jetzt glücklicherweise arbeiten lassen.

Aber ich sage nicht "Ich habs auch geschafft, also sind alle andern die es nicht schaffen nur zu faul." 
Sondern das sich etwas ändern muss und ich es ne Sauerei finde das kaputte Bildungssystem als ein Ansporn, ein Hindernis das es zu überwinden gilt dargestellt wird. Anstatt das es wie es ürsprünglich gedacht war den Schülern zu helfen und Interessen zu wecken.


----------



## sympathisant (24. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> apropos "arbeitet erstmal" du scheinst ja auch grad fleißig am arbeiten zu sein da du ja hier zu normalen Arbeitzeiten schreibst.



na los. das kannst du besser. das war zu harmlos.



-Therion- schrieb:


> Und wenn du dich fragst warum ich auch in den normalen Arbeitszeiten schreiben kann, tja ich habe gelernt (in Gymnasialklassen mit über 30 Schülern) gearbeitet und kann jetzt glücklicherweise arbeiten lassen.



hast du keinen friseur dem du das erzählen kannst?


sorry, aber auf schwanzvergleiche in foren lasse ich mich nicht herab.


----------



## Night falls (24. April 2009)

> das kaputte Bildungssystem



Das Bildungssystem macht seine Sache gut... Nur ist seine Sache nicht Bildung, sondern Selektion.


----------



## -Therion- (24. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> sorry, aber auf schwanzvergleiche in foren lasse ich mich nicht herab.



Ne du lässt dich lieber dazu herab über die "faulen" Schüler her zu ziehen. Während du selbst zur besten Arbeitszeit inem Forum postest.

PS: Wie es scheint bist du Anhänger der Piratenpartei und von Pirate Bay. Grade wurden 2 Betreiber zu 1 Jahr Haft verurteilt in meinen Augen ein völlig überzogenes Urteil. Da wiegen die Lobbys der Medien weit mehr als die Grundrechte. Und ausgerechnet du sprichst den Schülern das Grundrecht ab für bessere Verhältnisse zu demonstrieren.
Wenn ich so voreingenommen wie du wäre würde ich meinen du bist ein raubkopierender Schwerverbrecher. Bin ich aber zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. April 2009)

Haha wieso regt ihr euch darüber auf, dass ihr nach Kopfnoten beurteilt werdet ?
ich war bisher an 3 Schulen und an 2 Davon war es permanent 2 in Verhalten und 2 in Mitarbeit..und zwar bei ALLEN!( bei starken wie bei schwachen)
kA obs bei euch da oben anners is, aber bei uns in BW zählt das ganix!
letztes jahr war die erste ausnahme ^^ da hab ich ne 1 in mitarbeit bekommen...


----------



## Falathrim (24. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Das Bildungssystem macht seine Sache gut... Nur ist seine Sache nicht Bildung, sondern Selektion.


Dann erklär mir mal was das Bildunggssystem gut macht?

Aufteilung nach der vierten Klasse, Hauptschule = Weg vom Fenster

... 

Zu große Klassen, inkompetente Lehrer

...

Lehrauftrag wird nicht erfüllt

...

Überforderung der Schüler, unangepasste Lehrpläne 

....

....


----------



## sympathisant (25. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ne du lässt dich lieber dazu herab über die "faulen" Schüler her zu ziehen. Während du selbst zur besten Arbeitszeit inem Forum postest.
> 
> PS: Wie es scheint bist du Anhänger der Piratenpartei und von Pirate Bay. Grade wurden 2 Betreiber zu 1 Jahr Haft verurteilt in meinen Augen ein völlig überzogenes Urteil. Da wiegen die Lobbys der Medien weit mehr als die Grundrechte. Und ausgerechnet du sprichst den Schülern das Grundrecht ab für bessere Verhältnisse zu demonstrieren.
> Wenn ich so voreingenommen wie du wäre würde ich meinen du bist ein raubkopierender Schwerverbrecher. Bin ich aber zum Glück nicht.



oke. ganz kurz. ich arbeite ab und an und verdiene dabei so viel, dass ich auch mal n monat pause mache kann. 

ich spreche den schülern keine grundrechte ab.

die haben sie. wie jeder. auch raubkopierende schwerverbrecher. aber man hat auch pflichten. schon mal was von der schulpflicht gehört?

übrigens was sind schwerverbrecher? und ich hab noch nie nen raub kopiert.



Falathrim schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal was das Bildunggssystem gut macht?
> 
> Aufteilung nach der vierten Klasse, Hauptschule = Weg vom Fenster
> 
> ...



es kann halt nicht jeder abi machen. und wenn man sich anstrengt kommt man nicht auf die hauptschule. 



Falathrim schrieb:


> Zu große Klassen, inkompetente Lehrer
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



schon mal gehört, dass die lehrer sich auch als überfordert bezeichnen. soll übrigens an den schülern liegen. wenn 20 schüler keinen bock auf schule haben ist es schwer nen lehrauftrag zu erfüllen.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Wer sich nicht anstrengt kommt auf die Hauptschule? So leicht ist das? 

Nimm mal deine roasarote Brille ab und fang an nachzudenken. Ich hab seit der 5ten Klasse NIX getan und werd in 2 Jahren wohl mein Abi in der Tasche haben. Aber was ist mit all den Menschen aus der sog. "Unterschicht", sind die alle dumm? Sind all die Kinder aus Einwandererfamilien dumm? Wie viele türkischstämmige Kinder haben wir in Deutschland? Wie viele davon leben in sozialschwachen Gegenden? Wieviele davon machen ihr Abi? Haben die eine Chance? Haben wir Chancengleichheit in Deutschland? 4 jahre Grundschule, die Kinder aus der Mittel- und Oberschicht sprechen vorher schon fließend deutsch und können zählen und teilweise schon schreiben. Die Kinder aus Einwandererfamilien können teilweise nicht ein Wort Deutsch. Ganz zu schweigen von dem, was eine Schulausbildung kostet. Im Abitur behandeln wir ein halbes Jahr in Deutsch nur Heinrich von Kleist. Schön und gut, aber  alleine im Grundkurs werde ich nur dort sage und schreibe 9 Bücher für benötigen. Die Menschen, die es auf erhöhtem Anforderungsniveau belegen brauchen noch zwei weitere. Das ist einiges an Knete, nur für ein Halbes Jahr in einem Fach. Meinst du, eine Familie, die 7 Kinder von Hartz 4 ernährt, kauft für ein Kind in 4 Monaten für 40 Euro mindestens Lektüren? Ganz zu schweigen von Leihgebüren für Schulbücher, Lektüren für Fremdsprachen, Hefte, Stifte, Exkursionen, Klassenfahrten (Natürlich, da MUSS man nicht mitfehren....aber komm mal in die Klassengemeinschaft rein wenn du nicht dabei warst)

Also erzähl mir nicht, wir hätten ein Schulsystem, das fair wäre. 

Und mit den Lehrern:
Natürlich, die habens auch nicht einfach. Behaupte ich ja auch nicht. Zusätzlich dazu haben viele von ihnen auch noch massiv den Beruf verfehlt.
Aber glaub mir...hätten die nur 20 Leute in der Klasse, würden die sich freuen. Bei uns sind in den 5.-9. Klassen 35 Kinder zu betreuen. Alleine. Und zu benoten, mündlich. Und man muss ihnen Stoff vermitteln. Und und und. Und wenn dann 5 Kinder davon lernschwach sind und sich langweilen, ziehen die 15 andere runter. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. April 2009)

find die zentralen abschlussprüfungen auch fürn verlängerten rücken, aber nur weil 3/7 der schüler an einem tag nicht in die schule gehen, wird sich da nix dran ändern, sehts doch endlich ein.
Denn wer sitzt da wohl am längeren Hebel?

Das einzige was helfen würde wäre, wenn neue bildungsminister etc gewählt werden würden, da dass aber vorerst nicht passieren wird, könnt ihr euch euren streik sonstwohin schieben.
PS: JA, ich habe die zap's dieses jahr auch vor mir. d.h. das argument, das ich da nix mit zu tun hätte ist also käse^^




> 4 jahre Grundschule, die Kinder aus der Mittel- und Oberschicht sprechen vorher schon fließend deutsch und können zählen und teilweise schon schreiben. Die Kinder aus Einwandererfamilien können teilweise nicht ein Wort Deutsch.


na und? da frag ich mich ja immer ernsthaft was die hier überhaupt machen, denn wenn sie hier arbeiten und leben wollen würden, würden sie auch dafür sorgen dass ihr kinder deutsch lernen, aber rund 80% liegen uns ja auf der tasche.


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> na und? da frag ich mich ja immer ernsthaft was die hier überhaupt machen, denn wenn sie hier arbeiten und leben wollen würden, würden sie auch dafür sorgen dass ihr kinder deutsch lernen, aber rund 80% liegen uns ja auf der tasche.



Mmmh.. es stimmt das einige (oder mehrere, je nach Ortschaft) Ausländer nur Stuss und Unsinn im Kopf haben.
Stell dir mal vor du kommst als 23 Jähriger Türke in die Schweiz. Du hast in Türkei (Beispiel!) deine eigenene Sitten und Regeln. Du lebtest vom Bau. Rohe Gesellschaft. Kannst dir keine Schwäche leisten. Hast niemand, dem du wirklich vertrauen kannst. Jetzt bist du in der Schweiz und versuchst eine arbeit zu finden. Wirste aber schlecht... du bist ungehobelt, hast keine Manieren, vergeudest dein Geld für "Genussmittel", bist nicht lernwillig. Natürlich aus der Sicht der "neutralen Schweizer". Du kommst in ein fremdes Land mit deinem Verhalten und wirst mal abgestossen und geächtet von allem und jedem. 

Das würd mir mal echt sauer Aufstossen! um es mal milde auszudrücken. Sei nicht so voreingenommen gegenüber Ausländer und geb ihnen Chancen sich zu ändern und schieb sie nicht gleich in 'ne Schublade. Für dich sind wohl 80% der Ausländer wohl schon verloren...

Hab ich was vergessen?
Benji9

Edit: 20 % der "Ausländer" haben also eine reelle Chance von dir akzeptiert zu werden... Danke für Hinweis


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> Hab ich was vergessen?



Jo, 20%.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Für dich sind wohl 80% der Ausländer wohl schon verloren...



Wenn sie nicht den Willen zeigen sich anzupassen sind sie verloren... 
Ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer und andere Kulturen oder so, weiß Gott nicht aber wer in ein anderes Land zieht mit dem Gedanken dort zu leben und zu arbeiten der sollte 

1. Die Landessprache fließend sprechen (Zmd. mir besonders wichtig, ich will mich mit Leuten normal unterhalten können und nicht erst fünf minuten lang das geblubber meines Gegenübers enträtseln müssen)
und 
2. wenigstens versuchen sich in die Gesellschaft zu integrieren sich ihr anzupassen und nicht mit aller Macht versuchen, das was er von zu Hause kennt der Ziel-Gesellschaft aufs Auge zu drücken und das ist genau das was so viele eben nicht versuchen, sie schaffen sich quasi eine kleine eigene Welt von da draußen abgeschottet, da müssen sie sich nicht wundern.

Denn ER/SIE muss sich der Gesellschaft anpassen und NICHT andersherum!
Wenn er/sie meint ungehobelt, schroff und ohne Manieren zu sein, dann muss er/sie dann auch damit rechnen das er damit nicht sehr weit kommt...
Es geht dabei um den beiderseitigen Respekt und ich kenne genug die zwar immer wieder fordern "Akzeptiert meine Kultur!" sich aber einen Scheißdreck um unsere scheren, wie bereits oben gesagt... sie müssen sich in die Gesellschaft integrieren, nicht andersherum.


----------

